# 1.4L Scheduled Service Questions



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Skip the fuel injector service, its not routine scheduled maintenance and is just a money grab by the dealership. As long as your buying good quality fuel from a high volume station your injectors don't ever need service. Check out the maintenance schedule in the back on the owners manual, preferably download the most current year cars(2015) manual since GM does add/change things every model year.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

From the 2015 Owners manual Severe Service schedule (90% of all cars need to use the severe service schedule)

These are all actually at 72,000 KM (45,000 miles)



Oil change if OLM is below 50% (the 2011 OLM is very optimistic)
Replace the Cabin Air filter - see the how to here as it takes about 15 minutes to do it yourself. Remove the glove box and there it is.
Rotate the tires (this should be done every 5 to 6,000 miles (8 to 10,000 Km)
Inspect Evap control system
Replace engine air cleaner - easy to do yourself - take the cover off and swap the filter
Replace the transmission fluid (manual or automatic) - contact XtremeRevolution for AMSOIL fluid as it's both cheaper and significantly better
Replace the Brake/clutch fluid. These share the same master reservoir.
 
Anything above and beyond this is simply padding the dealership's bottom line.


----------



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

Great information thank you very much. I do oil change/filter myself every 5,000km, did the cabin air filter myself at 50,000km, rotate the tires twice a year and did the engine intake filter a while back as well. I think I'll skip the fuel injector service then. I use Plus grade fuel (usually Petro or Shell). I've never heard of Evap, I'll have to look that up. Also don't know how to do a transmission flush. I'll look into that as well and if it looks like something I might screw up I'll bring it in to the dealership. Thanks again guys!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The Evap system handles gas vapor recovery. Search around here and I believe you'll find ATF fluid drain/refill instructions. Don't flush your ATF fluid - just gravity drain it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Don't bother with EVAP service, its another money grab. If there is a problem with this system it will set a CEL, so no reason to spend money on an inspection when the cars computer system is already testing it every time you drive & will tell you if service is ever actually needed.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Don't bother with EVAP service, its another money grab. If there is a problem with this system it will set a CEL, so no reason to spend money on an inspection when the cars computer system is already testing it every time you drive & will tell you if service is ever actually needed.


I wondered how this could be inspected except by checking for pending codes. Heck, anyone can do that.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> I wondered how this could be inspected except by checking for pending codes. Heck, anyone can do that.



Opens fuel door and checked if gas cap is tight.... yep this one passes inspection.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Opens fuel door and checked if gas cap is tight.... yep this one passes inspection.


You forgot one item -

Add one hour of labor to bill.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Whats an evap service or evap system?


----------



## dirt dauber (Dec 24, 2014)

go to your local autoparts store or wal-mart and get a bottle of seafoam.
it is in the additive section.
it treats up to 25 gallons of gas,and I safe to use all the time
it will clean your whole fuel system,injetorsa intakes
you will also see few more miles per gallon iprovement


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mo Cruze said:


> Whats an evap service or evap system?


It's a vapor recovery system that catches and contains gasoline fumes in a charcoal canister. Liquid gasoline doesn't burn - what burns are the fumes. There is a feedback mechanism in the car with one end of the loop near the top of the fill pipe assembly. I believe the other end is in the engine somewhere to capture fumes that are left over when you turn the car off. 

The reason you don't want to make a habit of overfilling your gas tank is to ensure the charcoal filter isn't contaminated with detergents and other crap that's found in gasoline. The gasoline will evaporate back out of the filter but the detergents won't.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey i went to dealer yesterday. Told about AC smell. Guy told me he could have them check it out but he 99% sure its the condensation buildup/mold. And they will just do a service that it not under warranty and will charge me. Then he gave me a tip. Said get unscented lysol and spray it all the air vent from inside the car until you see some fog coming out of them and then to run the heat for 15-20 minutes and it may do the trick. He said hed done it himself before. He said with the service they basically do the same thing except the use a foam and also spray somewhere else besides the vents i forgot what he said i think somewhere under the hood or something???


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mo Cruze said:


> Hey i went to dealer yesterday. Told about AC smell. Guy told me he could have them check it out but he 99% sure its the condensation buildup/mold. And they will just do a service that it not under warranty and will charge me. Then he gave me a tip. Said get unscented lysol and spray it all the air vent from inside the car until you see some fog coming out of them and then to run the heat for 15-20 minutes and it may do the trick. He said hed done it himself before. He said with the service they basically do the same thing except the use a foam and also spray somewhere else besides the vents i forgot what he said i think somewhere under the hood or something???


The GM service for this also ensures the drain plug isn't clogged and turns on the HVAC after blow setting in the BCM.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

obermd said:


> The GM service for this also ensures the drain plug isn't clogged and turns on the HVAC after blow setting in the BCM.


i didnt even ask how much...do you know how much they charge?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mine was done under the B2B warranty so I don't know the actual cost.


----------

